# Universal Scanning Software



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Is the scanner software always bunlded with the scanner driver ?

I installed a driver but there does not seem to be any scanning software with it.

Does anyone know If there is a freeware utility the works with all scanners?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

A freeware app like Irfanview will do the task.
The scanning software is there in the driver__Twain, it's accesed often by an image viewer like Irfanview and others that are similiar.
I use PaperPort, but it's not free.

You can get Irfanview here: http://www.tucows.com/preview/194967.html


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

stoner, I've often wondered what a driver twain is...is it like a driver and software combined?

did not know ifranview could be used from scanning...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Most image editors should allow an image to be aquired from a scanner.

Twain stands for Technology Without An Interesting Name", in case you were wondering...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I never knew that, LOL!.......


----------

